# Squee



## Scintillater (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's some pics of our Hedgie, Squee.









His face upclose after he just finished annointing...hence the frothy crap on his head.









Our miniature bull terrier Serendipity, looking on.









Squee chilling on my belly last night.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I love the cap! He has a beautiful face. Your dog looks interesting also. 
I would love to see more pictures of both.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awwww he is adorable!!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Squee looks like a sweet little guy.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Now you just need a pet named Nny!  (<3s the JtHM comic)

Squee is definitely a cutie. He has a beautiful mask.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Squee is just wonderful!! Such a sweet and handsome face!


----------



## Scintillater (Apr 13, 2009)

Zalea said:


> Now you just need a pet named Nny!  (<3s the JtHM comic)
> 
> Squee is definitely a cutie. He has a beautiful mask.


Yay! Someone knows where I got the name from! Heheheheh. Or Schmee


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He's too sweet  love the name :mrgreen:


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

He's really cute. I use to nickanme my girl Litchi "Miss Squee".


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Adorable little Squee!!
Love the anointing cap!


----------

